# Unexpected project



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

I pulled this divided frame out of the ten cent box at the rummage sale. It was already painted white; I thought that some color would set off the squares, which were the perfect size for some gift enclosure cards that were in my card stash. I backed them with wood to make them stand out, sorted through a collection of miniatures and dried materials, and found some sayings appropriate for gardening which I hand lettered because it was faster than trying to do something on the computer. I really enjoy projects that just fall into place!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love what you did, it is beautiful! By the way, where do you find your "miniatures"?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it. You are very clever and I envy that. The ability to see something in something. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It's beautiful. I'd happily have it hanging on my wall...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice find,it looks fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very creative! I like it a lot! And your right the color brings out the squares. 
Very nice ! &#128522;


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

That is fantastic. I love it. Very clever.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That really is a piece of art. Just lovely.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> I pulled this divided frame out of the ten cent box at the rummage sale. It was already painted white; I thought that some color would set off the squares, which were the perfect size for some gift enclosure cards that were in my card stash. I backed them with wood to make them stand out, sorted through a collection of miniatures and dried materials, and found some sayings appropriate for gardening which I hand lettered because it was faster than trying to do something on the computer. I really enjoy projects that just fall into place!


Brilliant! Well done👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 ver inspiring 💙


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Really nice :thumbup:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Well done! I love minitures. Nice balance.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very creative.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is really spectacular.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is really spectacular.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

That really is a piece of art.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it,you did a great job.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

perfect


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely, enjoy!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty piece. That would look great hanging on anyone's walls for sure.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very clever. I really like it. You're pretty creative.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very clever - love it!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Really cute :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! It is so beautiful!


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

So creative! Love the end result.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Love it. You are very creative!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is lovely. Very nice job.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Well...that is simply wonderful.....I love it very much.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

So very clever! I just love it! I'm going to keep on the lookout for divided picture frames at garage sales. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! What a great idea and inspiration! I have a very old wooden pop bottle container and have never known what to do with it. It is an antique for real. You've just sparked an idea. Thanks so much. jberg


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How creative, love it!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's brilliant, I love the layout and all the things you've added to each square. Such a brilliant idea.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Great looking project. So creative.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks very pretty


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty and very creative.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is just too darn cute!! Love your creative thinking!!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Revan said:


> By the way, where do you find your "miniatures"?


I have always been fascinated by little things, so I gather them up whenever they come into my life. I don't make any special kind of effort to collect them. It's so much fun to sort through the accumulation when I need something; I rarely go to the store to buy a specific item. Inspiration comes from what I have on hand.

Thank-you for all the kind comments! I posted this only because I noticed that there wasn't much going on in "Other Crafts", which is my favorite section. Had no idea that it would be of interest to so many!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love this! You are certainly creative. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jeannne said:


> I have always been fascinated by little things, so I gather them up whenever they come into my life. I don't make any special kind of effort to collect them. It's so much fun to sort through the accumulation when I need something; I rarely go to the store to buy a specific item. Inspiration comes from what I have on hand.
> 
> Thank-you for all the kind comments! I posted this only because I noticed that there wasn't much going on in "Other Crafts", which is my favorite section. Had no idea that it would be of interest to so many!


Never hurts to recraft! So cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, do you have an eye for tying it all together. I love this project.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

That is so cool. You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE it! Great job of combining and complementing objects.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonderful and quite imaginative.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> I pulled this divided frame out of the ten cent box at the rummage sale. It was already painted white; I thought that some color would set off the squares, which were the perfect size for some gift enclosure cards that were in my card stash. I backed them with wood to make them stand out, sorted through a collection of miniatures and dried materials, and found some sayings appropriate for gardening which I hand lettered because it was faster than trying to do something on the computer. I really enjoy projects that just fall into place!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

